# TwoWorlds Registrierungsproblem



## Bangheader (24. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab jetzt mal die Twoworlds Vollversion installiert, kann mich aber wegen netzwerkrpoblemen nicht registrieren und so das Spiel nicht spieln...
Habt ihr das gleiche Problem also liegt es an den Servern oder muss ich da zuerst irgendwas mit der Firewall einstellen oder ähnliches?


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2010)

Mach mal kurz die Firewall aus, die könnte schuld sein. Du musst es halt einmal aktivieren. und dass ausgrechnet in DEM Moment ein Trojaner oder so auf Deinem PC aktiv wird, ist an sich unmöglich  


ps: Du hast aber die Version von der DVD genommen, also NICHT noch irgendwelche patches aus dem Internet vorher installiert?


----------



## Bangheader (25. August 2010)

Ne, patches und mods hab ich keine installiert.
Ich hab die Firewall ausgeschaltet und nochmal probiert, aber es kam die gleiche Fehlermeldung...
und ich glaube einfach nicht dass die Server überlastet sind... aber abgeschaltet können die doch auch nicht sein, oder? Das wäre ja eine Frechheit.
Weitere Ideen woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2010)

Bin heute am Zeitschriftenregal eines Supermarktes vorbeigelaufen und ich konnte nicht anders trotz der Onlineaktivierung...  
Hatte auch ein fehlgeschlagen bei der Aktivierung ausgespuckt bekommen und dachte geschieht mir recht.

Bevor man 'weiter' klickt, kann man noch bei den Interneteinstellungen eine Auswahl treffen, bei mir hat's glaube ich mit 'Benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen übernehmen dei...' oder so ähnlich funktioniert.

Ich wußte gar nicht das man danach eine Seriennummer erhält? Mit so einer Art von Onlineaktivierung kann ich leben, da man danach nicht mehr Abhängig von den Servern ist?
Das ist aber wohl eher die Ausnahme?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2010)

Also, bei mir ging es problemlos, ohne dass ich was ändern musste, aber probier halt mal andere Optionen.


Wegen Aktivierungen: die Erfahrung bisher zeigt, dass es dann halt Patches gibt, die eine Aktivierung unnötig machen, zB Bioshock. Die Server von TW scheinen aber ja immer noch online zu sein, da stellt sich die Frage also nicht zwangsweise. Solang noch eine halbwegs große Firma die Rechte hat, ist es auch kein Problem, einen kleinen Teil der sowieso vorhandenen Serverkapazitäten für Aktivierungen alter Spiele offen zu halten - das sind selbst bei ner Vollversion der PCGames keine hundertausende von Anfragen pro Woche, und ein Aktivierungsvorgang beansprucht auch eh kaum Ressourcen.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2010)

Sorry Herb, habe es schlecht formuliert, bei mir hat die Aktivierung mit der zweiten Option geklappt.

Muss ich denn wenn ich das nächste mal Two Worlds installiere es wieder Online aktivieren?
Den Key den man bekommen hat verhindert dann wahrscheinlich nur das die persönlichen Daten abgefragt werden?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2010)

ich vermute, dass Du aktivieren musst und DANN halt dieser zweite key als Bestäitigung eingegeben wird, sozusagen zur Rücksetzung des Codes.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass Du aktivieren musst und DANN halt dieser zweite key als Bestäitigung eingegeben wird, sozusagen zur Rücksetzung des Codes.


 Kann sehr gut sein, habe mich vielleicht dadurch blenden lassen, da die Stellenanzahl zwischen den beiden Keys identisch ist.


----------



## Fenthor (1. September 2010)

also man soll das ganze übers internet aktivieren ? hmm komisch nur das bei mir bis auf ungültige seriennummer nigs kommt irgendwie kann ich auch keine seriennummer eingeben 

und dann mal wieder beachte die installationshinweise ähm ja und wo sollen die stehen im heft ganz sicher net also ehrlich sowas nervt doch man kauft was will einfach nur zocken und dann sowas ehrlich das macht doch echt kein spaß mehr -.-


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

ich bin sicher, dass da ziemlich am Anfang des Heftes auch Hinweise waren, da wo halt auch der Inhalt der DVD erklärt wird. Da stand nämlich auch, zwischen welchen Seiten der Code-Zettel zu finden ist.

Ich hab bei mir einfach die DVD eingelegt, das setup gestartet, alles einfach bestätigt, und dann oder beim ersten Start kommt auch die Möglichkeit zur Codeeingabe, dann kontaktiert das Spiel online die Server, wrid aktiviert, und Du bekommst noch nen zweiten Code, den Du notieren solltest.

Irgendwelche Patches oder so darfst Du NICHT installieren, wie gesagt.


----------



## Fenthor (1. September 2010)

das is mir auch klar das keine patches installiert werden dürfen mein ganzes prob ist das ich auf internet aktivieren klicke so dann kommt en button weiter wenn ich den klicke komm ungültige seriennummer mehr nicht


ja schön wärs wenn ich den serial irgendwo eigeben könnte das kann ich aber net was ich wohl auch schon geschrieben habe.....


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

vlt. mach es nochmal runter und dann neu drauf. Die Tipps weiter oben für den Threadersteller hast Du aber schon beachtet? Vor allem firewall aus?


----------



## Fenthor (1. September 2010)

öhm was bringts mir wenn ich nirgendwo den serial eingeben kann ? und ja ich hab es nochmal komplett neu installiert......

€:so problem gelöst two worlds hatte warum auch immer nen serial schon nach dem install den ich dann über die regedit entfernt hab und den aus dem heft eingeben konnte somit hat two worls nun den richtigen key und aktivierung geht auch


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

Fenthor schrieb:


> öhm was bringts mir wenn ich nirgendwo den serial eingeben kann ?


Was meinst Du mit "was bringts" ?   die Neuinstall? hätt ja sein können, dass nach ner Neuinstall das serial-Eingabefenster dann korrekt erscheint. Oder das mit der Firewall? Hätt ja sein können, dass das Fenster erst erscheint, wenn das Spiel den Aktivierungsserver kontaktieren konnte... 


Ist aber schon sehr seltsam, dass da schon ein key in der Reg war... Du hast nicht vlt. unbewußt das Eingabefenster mal weggeklickt, so dass da vlt. schon ein key eingetragen wurde?

naja, egal...


----------



## R-o-b-e-r-t (3. September 2010)

@Fenthor: habe dasselbe Problem, gar nicht erst bis zur Serialnummereingabe zu kommen... wo steht in der Registry der key? dann könnte ich es wenigstens auch mal so versuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

hkey_current_user => software => Reality Pump => Two Worlds => serial key


----------



## Denis10 (4. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen Aktivierungen: die Erfahrung bisher zeigt, dass es dann halt Patches gibt, die eine Aktivierung unnötig machen, zB Bioshock.



Gibt es irgend wo eine Auflistung, bei welchen Spielen das so ist?

Wegen Two Worlds. Zumindest die Verkaufsversion konnte man auch per Telefon aktivieren. Telefon Nummer findet man hier: http://www.zuxxez.com/de/service.html#Impressum

So lange sich die Hardware nicht ändert, kann man mit dem durchgesagten Code Two Worlds beliebig oft aktivieren.

Ob man die PC Games Version auch telefonisch aktivieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Wer aber mit der Onlineaktivierung Probleme hat, für den ist es einen Versuch wert.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (13. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Spiel online aktivieren will, bekomme ich gesagt, dass es schon zu oft auf zu vielen PCs aktiviert wurde.
Hotline sagt das Selbe.
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Schreib mal eine mail an redaktion@pcgames.de , vlt. kann man Dir einen anderen key geben.


----------



## klaashinz (3. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich two worlds aktivieren will online , kommt das es schon zu oft aktiviert wurde also was meinst du mit h_key und so weiter und wo ist das


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2010)

klaashinz schrieb:


> wenn ich two worlds aktivieren will online , kommt das es schon zu oft aktiviert wurde also was meinst du mit h_key und so weiter und wo ist das


Such mal per google nach "regedit", wie man das öffnet. meistens einfach Start, "ausführen" und dann regedit eingeben, ENTER drücken. Da drin suchst Du dann den besagten Pfad und kannst den key eintragen.


----------



## Andy19 (3. Oktober 2010)

klaashinz schrieb:


> wenn ich two worlds aktivieren will online , kommt das es schon zu oft aktiviert wurde also was meinst du mit h_key und so weiter und wo ist das


Schreib eine Email an Zuxxez oder schreibe eine Nachricht an einen der Moderatoren im Forum von Zuxxez.
Es gibt extra einen Thread dafür:
http://board.zuxxez.com/showthread.php?t=34064&page=4 

Letzteres habe ich auch gemacht. Du musst einem der Moderatoren direkt deine Seriennummer und die Email-Adresse schicken (nicht im Forum posten!) mit der du das Spiel aktiviert hast. Die können dann deine Aktivierungsversuche resetten.


----------



## SplicerCore (8. Oktober 2010)

[No message]


----------



## blacklira (16. Oktober 2010)

hallo

ich habe auch ein problem mit der aktivierung des spiels =(
habe in der regedit schon den serialcode eingegeben aber trotzdem funktioniert es nicht und ich habe das spiel schon 4 mal neu installiert nie kam ein fenster mit serialcode habe immer in der regedit den code eingegeben aber nie hat es funktioniert
hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich nie pcgames gekauft ... hatte mir das erste mal ne pcgames geholt und ich bereuhe es schon wieder ...


----------

